# Can you caption this?



## Abbey Normal (Dec 17, 2006)

Not a caption, but I have to say, man, this guy is scary!!








http://images.google.com/


----------



## Nienna (Dec 17, 2006)

I miss the :fifty: smiley!

But, I'm no good at captioning things.


----------



## Mr. P (Dec 17, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> http://images.google.com/



If I could close my *MOUTH* there wouldn't be any global warming!

*it's a hot air thing*lol


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 17, 2006)

"I did invent the Internet, damn it!!


----------



## KarlMarx (Dec 17, 2006)

This year's 1st place winner of the 2006 Capital Hill Belching Contest


P.S. Whatever you do, don't pull his finger!!!!!


----------



## nukeman (Dec 18, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> Not a caption, but I have to say, man, this guy is scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*"I swear this is what Monica looked like when she was in the oval office"*


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 18, 2006)

*
I only saved 13.8&#37; on my auto insurance, you stupid gecko!!!*


----------



## MissileMan (Dec 18, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> Not a caption, but I have to say, man, this guy is scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Al prepares to hurl after sniffing his Hillary scented finger!


----------



## glockmail (Dec 18, 2006)

nukeman said:


> "I swear this is what Monica looked like when she was in the oval office"





MissileMan said:


> Al prepares to hurl after sniffing his Hillary scented finger!



I can't top either one of those.


----------



## dmp (Dec 18, 2006)

glockmail said:


> I can't top either one of those.



Those are FUNNY to the guy who wrote:



glockmail said:


> I would suggest that you ban all curse words, as well as get rid of those perverted smilies.



Somebody should come up with a word that means "contrary to what was, or might have been, expected."


----------



## 90K (Dec 19, 2006)

see that finger I'll stick it up my butt


----------



## Jimmyeatworld (Dec 19, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> http://images.google.com/



A-a-a-a-ve-e-e-e-, Mari-i-i-i-a-a-a!


----------



## manu1959 (Dec 19, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> Not a caption, but I have to say, man, this guy is scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tipper said my mouth would freeze in this postion if monica was away too long

or

Bill let go my ears i know what i am doing


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 19, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:


> Not a caption, but I have to say, man, this guy is scary!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Oh CRAP!!!  KIDNEY STONE!!!*


----------



## glockmail (Dec 20, 2006)

dmp said:


> Those are FUNNY to the guy who wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> Somebody should come up with a word that means "contrary to what was, or might have been, expected."


 They are funny because they are creative. Curse words and pasting perverted smilies are not.

The whole problem with Hollywood culture these days is that they have lost their creativity, so they deliver pornography: always the easiest way to get people's attention.


----------



## dmp (Dec 20, 2006)

glockmail said:


> They are funny because they are creative. Curse words and pasting perverted smilies are not.
> 
> The whole problem with Hollywood culture these days is that they have lost their creativity, so they deliver pornography: always the easiest way to get people's attention.





I see - jokes about oral sex and fingering a woman are fine - but smilies showing those actions are not. Gotcha.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 20, 2006)

dmp said:


> I see - jokes about oral sex and fingering a woman are fine - but smilies showing those actions are not. Gotcha.


 Only an adult who knows the background behind the two jokes would have known that, which is where the creativity comes in. 

If the writers chose to be crass, they would have wrote something like this:

Originally *NOT* Posted by nukeman  
"You can fuck my mother if this aint true: this is how Monica gagged while sucking Bill Clintons hairy cock in the White House" 

Quote:
Originally *NOT* Posted by MissileMan  
Al loudly yells SHIT to describe what his finger smells like after fist-fucking Hillary! 

Neither is as creative or as funny as the originals.


----------



## 90K (Dec 20, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Quote:
> Originally *NOT* Posted by MissileMan
> Al loudly yells SHIT to describe what his finger smells like after fist-fucking Hillary!
> 
> Neither is as creative or as funny as the originals.



I would suspect more than one fist


----------



## glockmail (Dec 20, 2006)

90K said:


> I would suspect more than one fist


Originally NOT Posted by MissileMan 
Al prepares to dive head first up Hillary's huge **** after she never even felt his finger!


----------



## 90K (Dec 20, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Originally NOT Posted by MissileMan
> Al prepares to dive head first up Hillary's huge **** after she never even felt his finger!



Oh man that is way too much information.  wouldn't he need a snorkel?  better him than me


----------



## glockmail (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! The word that begins with c and ends in unt get's automatically deleted. How PC!


----------



## 90K (Dec 20, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Wow! The word that begins with c and ends in unt get's automatically deleted. How PC!



you've entered the vulgar free zone


----------



## glockmail (Dec 20, 2006)

90K said:


> you've entered the vulgar free zone


 I think its funny that the f word is ok but the c word is not.


----------



## 5stringJeff (Dec 20, 2006)

That's the one word that's been auto-deleted since the board's inception.


----------



## 90K (Dec 20, 2006)

5stringJeff said:


> That's the one word that's been auto-deleted since the board's inception.



That is a shame because that word alone is very colorful and yet discriptive as well.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 20, 2006)

90K said:


> That is a shame because that word alone is very colorful and yet discriptive as well.



I noticed when I was in college that girls really hated that word, and if you ever said it you had zero chance of getting laid by her or her friends. Luckily I never said that word around girls that I was interested in.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Dec 20, 2006)

5stringJeff said:


> That's the one word that's been auto-deleted since the board's inception.



With good reason.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 20, 2006)

glockmail said:


> ...... girls really hated that word...





Abbey Normal said:


> With good reason.



See?


----------



## nukeman (Dec 20, 2006)

Cant Understand Normal Thinking

Thats why most woman dont like the word,   

Just kidding to all the ladies on the board!!!!!! I never use that word!! My wife would kill me.......


----------



## 90K (Dec 21, 2006)

glockmail said:


> I noticed when I was in college that girls really hated that word, and if you ever said it you had zero chance of getting laid by her or her friends. Luckily I never said that word around girls that I was interested in.



I lived witht he Brits and Aussies for about two and half years and they used it as almost matter of fact.....they are such a....!  It worked grand; we Americans are so sensitive sometimes


----------



## glockmail (Dec 21, 2006)

90K said:


> I lived witht he Brits and Aussies for about two and half years and they used it as almost matter of fact.....they are such a....!  It worked grand; we Americans are so sensitive sometimes


 It worked grand how? At pushing the girls away from them towards you?


----------



## 90K (Dec 21, 2006)

glockmail said:


> It worked grand how? At pushing the girls away from them towards you?



it was an expression and it wasn't about the girls all the time, it was the word and how it applied to a specific act. 
If you were being a c un t then everyone knew you were being one.  Even the girls used it, it was common


----------



## glockmail (Dec 21, 2006)

90K said:


> it was an expression and it wasn't about the girls all the time, it was the word and how it applied to a specific act.
> If you were being a c un t then everyone knew you were being one.  Even the girls used it, it was common


 OIC, I thought that you were in the States with this group, but you were on their turf.

What was the specific act?


----------



## 90K (Dec 21, 2006)

glockmail said:


> OIC, I thought that you were in the States with this group, but you were on their turf.
> 
> What was the specific act?


Yeah it's called Diego Garcia and I lived in Australia for a brief period. The brits helped me learn the language before I move to Australia and yes the Australians have much different dialect but they share common words and phases. I still battered the crap out of it but I understood the locals fairly well.


----------



## glockmail (Dec 21, 2006)

90K said:


> Yeah it's called Diego Garcia and I lived in Australia for a brief period. The brits helped me learn the language before I move to Australia and yes the Australians have much different dialect but they share common words and phases. I still battered the crap out of it but I understood the locals fairly well.


 Sounds like when I moved to The South, I swanee...

You didn't tell me what the specific act was.


----------



## 90K (Dec 21, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Sounds like when I moved to The South, I swanee...
> 
> You didn't tell me what the specific act was.



You are being a c un t!  It can be referred to attitude or being an ass for example.  I truly suck at examples like these because you need to see the inner action of the people to get the point. Don't be a c un t already stuff like that.  Or I'm working on something and it doesn't fit:  I'd commonly say you F*cking C un t!  My wife heard me several times in early marriage and thought I was referring to her. Now she knows I'm not even when I am---not really but it is a common word in me vocabulary


----------



## glockmail (Dec 21, 2006)

90K said:


> [1] You are being a c un t!  It can be referred to attitude or being an ass for example.  ......  [2] Or I'm working on something and it doesn't fit:  I'd commonly say you F*cking C un t!  ....



1. Basically, somebody refuses to do something that you really want to do?
2. If a 2x4 is too long and doesn't fit then you can either beat it off of shave off a few C-hairs.


----------



## 90K (Dec 21, 2006)

glockmail said:


> 1. Basically, somebody refuses to do something that you really want to do?
> 2. If a 2x4 is too long and doesn't fit then you can either beat it off of shave off a few C-hairs.



Yes indeed that is the ticket


----------



## glockmail (Dec 21, 2006)

90K said:


> Yes indeed that is the ticket


 And when you really get done to the numbers you can shave off a blonde C hair, or a red one for a little more, or an afro one for still more.


----------



## 90K (Dec 21, 2006)

glockmail said:


> And when you really get done to the numbers you can shave off a blonde C hair, or a red one for a little more, or an afro one for still more.



Yeah I guess I never thought it through with so much thought.  could you square it as well? M=2X to the c un t hair?


----------



## glockmail (Dec 21, 2006)

90K said:


> Yeah I guess I never thought it through with so much thought.  could you square it as well? M=2X to the c un t hair?


 I think it goes something like this: The square of the hair times the cube of the lube equals the force of the intercourse.


----------



## 90K (Dec 21, 2006)

glockmail said:


> I think it goes something like this: The square of the hair times the cube of the lube equals the force of the intercourse.



Yeah but what if you don't have the intercourse equation and you want units of measure?


----------



## glockmail (Dec 21, 2006)

90K said:


> Yeah but what if you don't have the intercourse equation and you want units of measure?


 Whack off?


----------



## 90K (Dec 21, 2006)

glockmail said:


> Whack off?



Well in units of measure of a c un t hair jerking the ole piss pump wouldn't do much in getting the job done.  At least how I see it anyways


----------



## Big Black Dog (May 28, 2009)

My caption for the photo would be:  "I know what hanging chad is when I see it!"


----------

